# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Gekneusde Ribben

## ASTA

Mijn zoon is voor stage in Italie. Hij is daar van de trap gevallen en heeft een stel behoorlijk gekneusde ribben. Alles is ondertussen erg blauw en het zou zeer pijnlijk zijn. Zijn leraar heeft aangeraden om het enkele dagen af te wachten. Nu weet ik niet goed wat te doe. Ik wil niet nodeloos zijn schooljaar doen mislukken door hem overhaast naar huis te halen maar ik wil hem ook niet onnodig laten pijn lijden. Kan dit op korte termijn beteren of haal ik hem beter zo spoedig mogelijk naar huis? Hij heeft normaal nog 4 weken stage te gaan en dat in de horeca met normaal veel tilwerk. Weet iemand mij te zeggen of hij normaal met een weekje rustige jobjes terug normaal kan werken?
Bedankte

----------

